# ASUS F5SR bzw. ASUS X59SR startet nicht



## Intelfan (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
Ich habe mir vor ca 1 1/2 Monaten den in der Signatur aufgeführten Laptop zugelegt. Er lief immer super und ich hatte nie Probleme... Jetzt wollte ich den Laptop einschalten, aber is nix. Das Notebok geht an, dei Festplatte und das Laufwerk springt hörbar an und dann sollte das Asus Logo angezeigt werden. Aber das tut er nicht. Es hört sich so an als wenn er in einer Endlosachleife neu startet...  Ich würde es ja gerne in die Garantie schicken, aber ich habe das Gerät geöffnet und die RAM's getestet, da ich Bluescreens erhalten habe, dei auf den Speicher hindeuten. In der Garantiekarte steht,, das KEIN GArantieanspruch besteht wenn eine wartung vom Benutzer durchgeführt wurde... Es wurden dabei keine Siegel oder so zerstört, aber ich bin unsicher ob noch GArantie besteht... HAt jemand erfahrung mit dem ASUS support?! Oder hat einer eine idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..

MFG Intelfan

Edit: Ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen das der Laptop Ohne Akku startete als das Problem zum ersten mal auftrat.. Allerdings hilft es jetzt auch nicht mehr... Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, das der Lüfter nich anläuft...


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich weiß z.B., dass Sony (mein Laptop) als Hersteller RAM-Aufrüstung zulässt. Eigentlich sollteste auch RAM nachrüsten dürfen. Wenn du sagst, dass du kein Siegel oder sowas zerrissen hast, dann kann man schlecht nachweisen, dass du rumgeschraubt hast, vorausgesetzt, du baust alles, wieder so ein, wie ab Werk geliefert wurde.
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass man so einen Siegel so anbringt - wenn man etwas verändern will, dann muss man den Siegel zerreißen, was auch somit der Nachweis für einen Eingriff ins System war. 

Versuchs doch einfach mit der Garantie, wenn es nicht klappt, dann bekommste den Laptop wieder unverändert


----------



## poiu (25. Oktober 2009)

> Ich würde es ja gerne in die Garantie schicken, aber ich habe das Gerät geöffnet und die RAM's getestet, da ich Bluescreens erhalten habe, dei auf den Speicher hindeuten.



wie hast das gemacht in ein anders Laptop eingebaut Oo


sonst schick es ein, RAM, HDD darf man tauschen nur beim einschicken in denn ursprungszustand versetzten!


----------



## Intelfan (25. Oktober 2009)

Okay Thx ich werde es wohl mit Garantie versuchen... Ja ich habe den RAM in ein anderes eingebaut... 
Ich habe den Akku über nacht ausgebaut und das Ladekabel abgezogen.. Jez startet er zwischendurch ganz normal, aber bei der kleinsten erschütterung startet der Laptop neu.. Dazu sind allerdings mehr als zwei Versuche nötig das Gerät erneut zu starten...

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

Naja das einzige Bauteil was auf Stöße reagiert sollte die Festplatte sein. Kannst die ja mal rausnehmen.

Ich denke eher, dass du einen kleinen Riss im PCB hast - und da hast du so gut wie verloren. Wenn du mit Garantie kein neues kriegst, dann kannst du es in die Tonne kloppen.


so far


----------



## Intelfan (25. Oktober 2009)

nicht grade ermutigend... Muss ich erwähnen das ich den RAM ausgetauscht habe,wenn ich den Laptop einschicke?! Die Festpatte läuft in anderem Notebook perfekt und hat laut HD tune keinerle Probleme.. Hat jemand denn erfahrung mit dem ASUS  support?
MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Oktober 2009)

Asus ist eine große Firma, ich denke da kommen täglich haufenweise Anfragen, daher nicht sofort verzweifeln, wenn man dir nicht beim 1ten Mal antwortet. 

Dass du RAM getauscht hast, würde ich erstmal nicht erwähnen, aber da musste es selbst wissen


----------



## Mac Scot (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab bei meinem Toshiba auch den RAM aufgerüstet und als ich es letztens wegen einer Garantiereparatur einschicken mußte hab ich das auch nicht zurückgebaut, gab keine Probleme die haben eine defekte Grafikkarte gefunden und ausgetauscht. Nebenbei hab ich sogar vor dem Einschicken noch eine der zwei Festplatten ausgebaut weil die Daten darauf die auch nichts angehen, Mein Windows braucht zwar ein Paßwort zum Starten aber war mir so sicherer, auch das keinerlei Problem.


----------



## Intelfan (25. Oktober 2009)

Hmm okay... ich denke ich werde es in der nächsten Woche einschicken. Mgehr als die Reperatur zu verweigern köpnnen sie ja nicht... Kann ich meine Notebook festplatte einfach in den PC einbauen um die Daten zu sichern, bzw. die HDD zu formatieren?!

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2009)

du brauchst dafü nen adapter, weil die anschlüsse anders sind. oder du leihst dir von jemandem ein externes 2,5er gehäuse bzw. ne externe 2,5er, die du aus- und deine einbauen kannst.


----------



## Mac Scot (26. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> du brauchst dafü nen adapter, weil die anschlüsse anders sind. oder du leihst dir von jemandem ein externes 2,5er gehäuse bzw. ne externe 2,5er, die du aus- und deine einbauen kannst.


    Also meine SATA Festplatten haben auch an meine Anschlüsse im PC gepaßt und wurden auch ohne Probleme erkannt, man kann sie natürlich nicht befestigen, aber wenn die im Gehäuse liegen passiert da eigentlich auch nichts groß. Das ist ja auch keine Dauerlösung sondern nur mal kurz um entsprechende Daten zu sichern oder ebbend zu Formatieren.


----------



## Intelfan (26. Oktober 2009)

Deswegen frage ich ja rein von den Anschlüssen passt die Platte ja (SATA). ICh war mir nur nicht sicher ob das funktioniert. Aber mein LAptop ließ sich noch einmal überreden zu starten und da habe ich alle daten auf die externe gesichert und die Platte formatiert....

Danke soweit an alle! 

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

Mac Scot schrieb:


> Also meine SATA Festplatten haben auch an meine Anschlüsse im PC gepaßt


 ich dachte jetzt, dass die nen anderen stromstecker bzw. nen kombinierten daten+strom-stecker hätten ^^

naja, umso besser.


----------

